# Welches Antivirenprogramm 2010-11



## Masterlaw (29. November 2010)

Also ich suche ein Antivirenprogramm für Win7 64! Ich habe Windows nur zum zocken und als zweites betriebssystem für alles andere ubuntu! Und damit ich Win schön clean und schnell halte habe ich mir letztes jahr Kaspersky Inet sec 2010 gekauft.. Das war bestenfalls mittelmäßig und unglaublich unübersichtlich!
Ich brauche ein Antivirenprogramm das umfangreich ausgestattet ist,wenig leistung saugt (am besten wäre ein prog mit Gamingmodus oder so) und keine firewall->spiel probleme macht! 
Wäre cool wenn da jemand was gutes weiß oder einen aktuellen testbericht kennt, der halbwegs objektiv ist und nicht von irgendwem wie PC JETZT! oder so ne kacke 

Danke für die Mühe

Masterlaw


----------



## Predi (29. November 2010)

Wundert mich das dir Kaspersky nicht gefallen hat aber gut jedem das seine.
Wenn du ein gutes Antivirenprogramm mit Gaming Modus suchst kann ich dir nur Bitdefender Total Security empfehlen. Es läuft sauber, schützt deinen Pc optimal und braucht außerdem nicht soviel Rechenleistung wie andere Antivirenprogramme. 
Falls dir das auch nicht zusagen sollte, schau dir doch mal GData an. Ist auch ein ziemlich gutes Antivirenprogramm, hat allerdings keinen Gaming Modus.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen.

mfG Predi

Edit: Einen aktuelle Test kann ich dir aus dem Kopf herraus leider nicht sagen aber google doch einfach mal. Findet sich sicherlich schnell etwas. 
Und bestimmt wird dir auch noch zu den unterschiedlichsten Antivirenprogrammen geraten, fakt ist aber das fast alle Antivirenprogramme ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben und es sich nicht immer so leicht sagen lässt welches nun das bessere ist. Hauptsache du lässt immer die Brain.exe eingeschaltet, denn dann kann auch nicht viel passieren


----------



## Masterlaw (29. November 2010)

Hmm Bitdefender klingt ziemlich cool, hab mir mal die seite angeschaut! und Über GData habe ich eh schon nachgedacht, weil ich bei in einem test stand, dass Gdata die meisten viren erkennen konnte und angeblich eine übersichtliche oberfläche hat! 
Wobei man auch bedenken muss, dass mir das update von kaspersky auf 2011 viel billiger kommt als ein neues antivirenprogramm..
Weißt du welches Sicherheitsmäßig führend ist? weiß selber ja nicht ob der Test von Gdata super anerkannt war


----------



## a0406148 (29. November 2010)

Ich wuerde dir GData InternetSecurity empfehlen, zurzeit gibts ein Jubilaeums-Angebot fuer 3PCs 25 Monate Updates bei Amazon fuer nur 19,90.  G Data InternetSecurity 3PC, 25 Monate Updates: Amazon.de: Software


----------



## Predi (29. November 2010)

Also G-Data gehört Sicherheitsmäßig aufjedenfall zu den Besten. Genauso wie Kaspersky.
Was ich nur an Kaspersky gut finde ist das es ziemlich häufig Updates rausbringt und es nach einigen schlimmen Viren auf meinem Rechner das einzige Programm war was geholfen hat. Aber das ist alles auch Geschmackssache. 
G-Data und Bitdefender sind beides gute Programme und ich denke falsch machst du mit keinem was.


----------



## KaitoKid (29. November 2010)

Von denen hab ich ja noch nie gehört, was ist denn mit avira antivir?


----------



## Predi (29. November 2010)

> Von denen hab ich ja noch nie gehört, was ist denn mit avira antivir?



Für manche mag es reichen aber bei starken Virenbefall oder auch bei besonders hartnäckigen Viren taugt das Programm meiner Meinung nach nichts da es diese nicht neutralisieren kann. 
Dabei spreche ich natürlich aus eigenen Erfahrungen. Kann gut sein das es Leute gibt die damit noch nie Probleme hatten.


----------



## Masterlaw (29. November 2010)

Super! Danke für die Beratung! Ich werde dieses Jahr Gdata ausprobieren!

thx

Masterlaw


----------



## fL!nT (29. November 2010)

kann Dir auch G DATA Internet Security 2011 ans Herz legen.Ich hab es mir auch gekauft und bin super zufrieden damit .In Spielen merkst Du das Programm gar nicht und sonst verrichtet es seine Arbeit fast unbemerkt .


----------



## midnight (29. November 2010)

Wenn du eh nur damit spielst - wozu dann ein AV-Programm?


----------



## Hirokazu (16. Dezember 2010)

In nem Test von Chip online steht, dass G-Data Internet Security 2011 das System sehr belasten soll, dass der Scan lange dauert und die Bootzeit deutlich erhöht wird. Was stimmt denn nun? Habs nie getestet^^


----------



## CrashStyle (17. Dezember 2010)

Bin mit avast! Internet Security 5.0 sehr zufrieden und kann diese nur empfehlen auch für zocker!

avast! Internet Security 5.0

Die avast! Internet Security Suite bietet umfassenden Schutz beim Online-Shopping oder Online-Banking. Sie bietet sowohl Schutz gegen die Bedrohungen durch infizierte Webseiten, wie auch gegen das stetig steigende Risiko des Datendiebstahls. Ebenso beinhaltet die Suite eine intelligente Firewall und ein umfassendes Antispam / Anti-Phishing Element, welches zusätzlich zum Antiviren-, Antispyware-, Antirootkit-, Scriptblocker- und den anderen Echtzeitschutz Systemen arbeitet.

Einzellizenzen für avast! Internet Security können ab einem Computer erworben werden.

*Funktionsübersicht:*
- Kontinuierlicher Schutz vor Viren und Spyware
- gesendete und empfangene E-Mails werden auf Viren geprüft
- avast! schützt Sie vor Infektionen
- Stoppt die Angriffe von infizierten Seiten
- Blockiert Hacker-Angriffe zu schützen Ihre Identität
- Hält Ihr Postfach frei von Spam
- Ermöglicht sicheres und durchgehendes Gaming
- Kompatibel mit Windows XP, Vista und 7
- Neue Benutzeroberfläche 
*
SYSTEMVORAUSSETZUNG*

Hardware Mindestanforderung:
- Processor Pentium 3
- 128 MB RAM
- 100 MB freier Festplattenspeicher

Unterstützte Betriebssysteme:
- Microsoft Windows XP (32/64 bit)
- Microsoft Windows Vista (32/64 bit)
- Microsoft Windows 7 (32/64 bit)


----------



## Painkiller (17. Dezember 2010)

Hirokazu schrieb:


> In nem Test von Chip online steht, dass G-Data Internet Security 2011 das System sehr belasten soll, dass der Scan lange dauert und die Bootzeit deutlich erhöht wird. Was stimmt denn nun? Habs nie getestet^^


 

Bitte was? So ein Blödsinn! Ich hab G-Data IS 2011. 

Ich kann keine Belastung feststellen. Die Updates kommen immer schon regelmäßig. Hab 3 x 1TB drin. Der Scan läuft zügig. Die Bedienung ist  komfortabel. Ich bin damit zufrieden! 
Btw. Das Programm unterstützt Multi-Core-Technologie


----------



## Vaykir (17. Dezember 2010)

> ....und die Bootzeit deutlich erhöht wird.



Ist das nicht bei allen Virenscannern der Fall?
Ich merks bei verwendung meiner SSD zwar nicht mehr, aber auf der HDD hat der Start deutlich zugelegt, egal welches VP ich drauf hatte.

@ Painkiller
Ist die Scangeschwindigkeit nicht von der Leistung der SSD/HDD abhängig?
Wenn ich C: scanne, dauert das gerade mal 48s für knappe 200GB.

@ Topic
Ich verwende seit ca 2,5 Jahren Kaspersky. Absolut super das Programm, wenn man sich erstmal an der Funktionsumfang gewohnt hat. Das Prog hatte mal ne warnung ausgegeben für nen Trojaner oder sowas. Leider hab ich die Warnung dummerweise ignoriert. 2 Tage später hatte einer meine WoW Account gehackt... Was lernt man daraus? Genau, wenn ne Meldung kommt, dann nimm sie ernst


----------



## Painkiller (17. Dezember 2010)

> @ Painkiller
> Ist die Scangeschwindigkeit nicht von der Leistung der SSD/HDD abhängig?
> Wenn ich C: scanne, dauert das gerade mal 48s für knappe 200GB.



Auch, aber nicht ausschließlich! Die Engine von G-Data kann "lernen". (Ein Schelm wer da an Terminator denkt! ) Dadurch das sie (bei mir) auf 6 Kerne zurückgreifen kann, geht das ordentlich fix. Eine SSD ist da natürlich besser, da sie vom Speed her, klar vor eine normalen HDD liegt.


----------



## Vaykir (17. Dezember 2010)

Auf die Kernauslastung hab ich ehrlich gesagt gar nciht geachtet. Mache ich mir bei meinem 980x aber auch keien gedanken drum. die cpu limitiert jetzt nirgends mehr


----------



## Painkiller (17. Dezember 2010)

Bei einem 980X sicher nicht. 

Ich kann dir nur soviel sagen: Mit GData hab ich keine Probleme. Weder was Performance angeht, noch was die Bootzeit betrifft.


----------



## windi2000 (26. Dezember 2010)

Was ist mit Norton???

Gruß


----------



## Predi (26. Dezember 2010)

Norton war früher mal Top und dann gabs wieder mal eine Zeit wo du es in die Tonne kloppen konntest, sprich es hat einfach viel zu viel Rechenleistung beansprucht. 
Heutzutage kannst du aber auch problemlos wieder auf Norton zurück greifen. Es nimmt nicht mehr viel Rechenleistung in Anspruch und funktioniert tadellos. 
War im aktuellen Antivirenprogramme-Test von Computerbild auf dem zweiten Platz, nach Kaspersky. 

mfG Predi


----------



## windi2000 (27. Dezember 2010)

Predi schrieb:


> Norton war früher mal Top und dann gabs wieder mal eine Zeit wo du es in die Tonne kloppen konntest, sprich es hat einfach viel zu viel Rechenleistung beansprucht.
> Heutzutage kannst du aber auch problemlos wieder auf Norton zurück greifen. Es nimmt nicht mehr viel Rechenleistung in Anspruch und funktioniert tadellos.
> War im aktuellen Antivirenprogramme-Test von Computerbild auf dem zweiten Platz, nach Kaspersky.
> 
> mfG Predi


 
Danke für die Info. Das mit Norton war früher immer ein Problem, der Rechner wurde immer langsammer bei Norton. Habe Norton jetzt 2 Jahre hintereinander drauf. Das ich damit zufrieden bin muss ja nicht heißen, dass ich es richtig mache. Aber wenn der test es so hergibt, wie Du schreibst, werde ich mir für 2011 das Upgade von Norton kaufen.

Gruß


----------



## Fragile Heart (27. Dezember 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur soviel sagen: Mit GData hab ich keine Probleme. Weder was Performance angeht, noch was die Bootzeit betrifft.


Also ich überzeugter GData User, aber seid dem Update auf 2011 hab ich auf Laptop als auch auf Desktop nach dem Booten eine etwa 2-3 Minuten lange Phase in der die Geräte nicht reagieren. Mich persönlich stört das nicht, denn es gibt mir genug Zeit mir ein Kaffee zu machen, aber es soll Leute geben, die das nervt.

Was die restliche Performance angeht, so hab ich noch keinen Nachteil gemerkt.


----------



## grubsnek (27. Dezember 2010)

Predi schrieb:


> Wundert mich das dir Kaspersky nicht gefallen hat aber gut jedem das seine.



Ich hatte das Problem, dass mit Kaspersky nur ein maximaler Downloadspeed von ca. 2 Mb/s möglich war. Die vollen 4 Mb/s erreichte ich, sobald ich Kaspersky deaktivierte.

Ich hab Norton Internet Security 2011 und bin ganz zufrieden. Von Performanceproblemen kann ich nicht berichten. Den Preis fand ich damals mit 21€ für 3 User und 2 Jahre auch ganz fair.


----------



## Mosla (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich verwende auch Norton Antivirus seit der 2009er Version (aktuell 2011) für 3 PCs. Teile mir das Abo mit einer guten Nachbarin, der ich öfter mal geholfen hatte, wenn der Rechner spinnte. So kostets mich jedes Jahr nur 15,- € und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Programm. Immer wenn eine neue Version erscheint, kann man sie kostenlos updaten. Da mein Rechner eh schon genügend Power hat, bemerke ich keinerlei Einschränkungen in der Performance. Norton erkennt wirklich sehr viele Schädlinge. Hab mal auf den berüchtigsten Seiten einen Hardcoretest mit meinem Zweitbetriebsystem Vista gemacht. Das Programm hat alles rausgeschmissen was nur ging. 
Da hat das kostenlose AntiVir keine Chance, weil es nur Basisfunktionen hat.


----------



## Steck0rWechsl0r (31. Dezember 2010)

Bei Cosmos-Direkt gibt es Avira-Antivir-Premium geschenkt und das zusammen mit einem Personalausweis-Cardreader. So wollen die den günstigen Cardreader ohne eigenes Tastenfeld sicher machen. Finde ich super. So hat man nebenbei noch ein wirklich gutes Antiviren-Programm: 

CosmosDirekt - IT-Sicherheitskit für den neuen Personalausweis

Einfach dort anmelden. Dann kommt ein Brief mit Passwort innerhalb weniger Tage. Mit dem Passwort die Registrierung bestätigen und dann bei Cosmos-Direkt einloggen und den Card-Reader mit Software anfordern. Dauert zwar drei bis vier Wochen bis es kommt, aber dafür kommt es in einer schmucken Hülle per Post im großen Polsterumschlag. Es lohnt sich!


----------



## Predi (5. Januar 2011)

> Microsoft Security Essentials
> 
> kostenlos, einfach und gut



Ich bleib zwar lieber bei Kaspersky aber schlecht soll Microsoft Security Essentials nicht sein. Zumindest wenn man die Update Funktion außer acht lässt. Hier ein interessanter Test zu Microsoft Security Essentials.

mfG Predi


----------



## shred (5. Januar 2011)

Avira + Firewall  Die beste Kombination die man haben kann, meiner Meinun nach.


----------



## weinno (5. Januar 2011)

Ebenfalls MCSE


----------



## Nyuki (19. Januar 2011)

Hardwarefirewall + Avira.Ich hab eigentlich schon jedes ausprobiert.Naja seit 2004-05 benutze ich AVG ect. und wechselte irgendwann.Nie ein Virus.+Spyware Terminator und Malewarebytes.Perfekt und so wirds bleiben 

Ich hasse ressourcenfresser^^


----------



## Onimicha (19. Januar 2011)

G Data - teuer aber sein Geld wert. In punkto Ausbruchsschutz und Virensuche einfach Top ! Das All-in-One-Pakete macht rundum sorglos. Schade, dass ich es nicht gleich zu Anfang kannte und erstmal alles andere ausprobiert habe - manch Ärger wäre mir denk ich erspart geblieben ! - Aber halt auch nur was für leistungfaehige Systeme weil's viel Kapazität bindet / erfordert.


----------



## montecuma (19. Januar 2011)

Wozu einen Virenscanner auf einem OS das ausschließlich zum Gaming ist (du sagst ja Ubuntu für alles andere) - oder willst du etwa lauter gecrackte Spiele nutzen? Dann ist doch auch wurscht, bei Cracks wird doch i.d.R. eh jegliche Virenscanner Warnung ignoriert...

Wie auch immer: MSE, Avast, Avira - in dieser Reihenfolge. Und gib' bloß kein Geld aus, danke.


----------



## Freakless08 (22. Januar 2011)

Hm. In der aktuellen PCGH hat F-Secure Internet Security 2011 gewonnen.
Da kostet eine dreier Lizenz (also für drei PCs) ca. 40 Euro.

Bin grad am testen der Demo wie das Programm ist.


----------



## Predi (22. Januar 2011)

Ich rate euch mal bei Ebay, nach Keys/Lizenzen für Antivierenprogramme zu suchen. 
Oft gibts da echt klasse Angebote. Habe zum Beispiel eine 1Jahres Lizenz für 3 Pc's von Kaspersky, für ca 8 Euro bekommen. 
Also wär die Verpackung nicht braucht kommt so günstig an sein gesuchtes Antivirenprogramm.

mfG Predi


----------



## Aradisa (26. Januar 2011)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Hm. In der aktuellen PCGH hat F-Secure Internet Security 2011 gewonnen.
> Da kostet eine dreier Lizenz (also für drei PCs) ca. 40 Euro.
> 
> Bin grad am testen der Demo wie das Programm ist.



Über einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht von dir,würde ich mich freuen.
Allerdings finde ich es seltsam das F-Secure laut AV-Test jetzt so toll sein soll,weil es die letzten Jahre eher mittelmaß war.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Januar 2011)

> Hm. In der aktuellen PCGH hat F-Secure Internet Security 2011 gewonnen.



Ich zitiere mal eben Marco Albert:



> Schade ist, dass G-Data Internet Security 2011 und Eset Smart Security 4 aus produktionstechnischen Gründen in diesem Test fehlen. Die Ergebnisse dieser Schutzprogramme müssen wir in einer der nächsten Ausgaben nachliefern.



Aber anscheinend hat sich bei F-Secure viel getan. Ich hab das Programm noch als Resourcenfresser in Erinnerung. Btw. ich hab GData IS 2011. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Programm.


----------



## riedochs (26. Januar 2011)

Ich benutze seit Jahren Gdata Antivirus, bisher gab es nie einen Grund zur Klage.


----------



## Funkill (28. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe Aufgrund der sehr positiven Referenzen bei der letzten PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2011 F-Secure ausprobiert und mittlerweile mir die 1 Jahresversion geholt für 3 PC's für 29€.
Ich kann leider nur als Vergleich alle 4 AntiVir Freewareversionen heranziehen (Avast!, AntiVir, McEs und AVG). 
Die Bedienung hällt sich relativ einfach und ist übersichtlich. Kurz nochmal im Menü nachgeschaut und ein-zwei Sachen nachgelesen und schon steht das Programm. Sehr viele Firewall Einstellungen werden von alleine getroffen und ich habe zusätzlich noch Einblicke erhalten, welche Programme sich ebenfalls ohne mein Wissen ihren Weg ins Internet bahnen. Das es jetzt Leistung frisst merke ich so gut wie überhaupt nicht und auch ansonsten läuft alles ziemlich Problemlos ab. Diese Einschätzungen sind natürlich alle sehr subjektiv und von einem Laien beurteilt, aber ansonsten kann ich es getrost weiter empfehlen als aktiver Spieler. 
Ich habe bisher auch avast! auf meinem Hauptrechner und McEs auf dem Laptop vertraut, jedoch mich jetzt für eine kostenpflichtige Version entschieden, weil mich die erweiterte Firewall und der höhere Virenschutz dazu gebracht hat. 
Die anderen beiden Lizenzen wandern noch auf einen Laptop und anderen Festrechner und mal schauen wie sie sich dort schlagen.


----------

